# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Ο άνθρωπος που σε έφερε στη ζωή...

## dragonfly1

Πως μπορείς να αποχαιρετήσεις τον άνθρωπο που σε έφερε στη ζωή; Πως μπορείς να μην ξανά φωνάξεις μαμά....;Την πρώτη μου λέξη... μαμά..Πως θα συνεχίσω χωρίς να με αγκαλιάσεις ξανά; Να μου δώσεις τις συμβουλές σου να μου πεις πόσο με αγαπάς και πόσο όμορφη είμαι; Ξαφνικά έτσι ξαφνικά έφυγες μέσα στα χέρια μου ένα πρωί στο νοσοκομείο μετά από 2 μέρες σε κώμα ξύπνησες, άνοιξες τα ματάκια σου και με είδες και γω χάρηκα και μου κράτησες το χέρι... Είχα την ελπίδα μέσα μου ότι θα σε ακούσω να με φωνάζεις πάλι "κορίτσι μου" όπως με έλεγες από μικρή. Ξαφνικά όλα μαύρισαν και σταμάτησε να χτυπάει η καρδούλα σου. Έτσι ξαφνικά μου άφησες και το χέρι... Τώρα ζω σε έναν άλλο κόσμο πολύ διαφορετικό μια άλλη πραγματικότητα που δεν είχα φανταστεί. Δεν είσαι πλέον εδώ και γω δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Κάθε μέρα κοιμάμαι και βλέπω τη στιγμή που άνοιξες τα μάτια σου περιμένοντας να σηκωθείς. Δε θα περάσει ποτέ αυτή η απώλεια μέσα μου, η απώλεια της μαμάς. Ο άνθρωπος που μας αγαπάει πριν καν γεννηθουμε. Ο άνθρωπος που δίνει τη ζωή του για εμάς. Τώρα εγώ μέσα σε μια άλλη ζωή σε άλλη πραγματικότητα θα πρέπει να σηκώνω ξανά. Με τρομάζουν όλα πλέον και φοβάμαι για πρώτη φορά τόσο πολύ. Κάθε μέρα μπαίνω στο σπίτι και περιμένω. Περιμένω να σε δω ακόμη. Έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες μόνο. Μου έλεγε πάντα ότι είμαι ο βράχος της οικογένειας πόσες φορές και να πέσω πάντα θα σηκώνομαι. Πότε δεν πρόλαβα να σου πω πως εσύ μου έμαθες να είμαι δυνατή... Πως γίνεται να αποχαιρετήσεις τον άνθρωπο που σε έφερε στη ζωή...

----------


## Jane Shepard

Σε νιώθω. Έχασα την μητέρα μου ξαφνικά πριν τρία χρόνια. Ήταν μόλις 61 χρονών, εγώ 34. Ζεις με αυτό, αλλά δεν το ξεπερνάς. Πρώτη φορά που συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν θα ξαναπώ την λέξη "μαμά", με πήραν τα κλάματα. Ακόμη κλαίω. Πόσο θα 'θελα να μπορούσα να της πω για μία ακόμη φορά πόσο πολύ την αγαπώ. Υπάρχουν φορές που εύχομαι να μπορούσα να γυρίσω το χρόνο πίσω, σε μία εποχή που μία και μόνο αγκαλιά της ήταν ικανή να διώξει όλα μου τα προβλήματα. Ο κόσμος είναι πιο μοναχικός δίχως τον μόνο άνθρωπο που σε αγαπούσε με τόση ανιδιοτέλεια, που σε αγαπούσε πριν καν γεννηθείς όπως γράφεις κι εσύ. Ξέρω πλέον πως κανένας άνθρωπος στη ζωή μου δεν θα με αγαπήσει έτσι, με τόση πολλή αγάπη. Πως ο άνθρωπος που μάταια έψαχνα να βρω, ο "άνθρωπος μου", ήταν εξαρχής δίπλα μου: εκείνη. Και τώρα πια έχω μόνο τον εαυτό μου, και εκείνο το κομμάτι της που θα κουβαλώ για πάντα μέσα μου.

----------


## believeInYourself

Να ζήσεις να τη θυμάσαι dragonfly1. Μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος να φεύγει, η ανάμνηση του όμως δε φεύγει ποτέ από μέσα μας. Η μαμά σου θα ζεί πάντα εκεί, μέσα στην ψυχή σου.
Δε γνωρίζω αν είσαι μαμά, όταν γίνεις θα αντιληφθείς το μέγεθος της γονικής αγάπης. Αυτό που επιθυμεί τώρα είναι να συνεχίσεις εσύ δυνατή κι ευτυχισμένη, όπως ήταν ΕΚΕΙΝΗ όταν έφυγε, αφήνοντάς έναν μοναδικό άνθρωπο, ΕΣΕΝΑ.

----------


## dragonfly1

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που με ακούσατε... Τις πιο πολλές φορές ο κόσμος με κοιτάει σα να με λυπουνται όταν αναφέρομαι σε εκείνη η το αποφεύγει γιατί αισθάνονται άσχημα η δεν μπορούν να φανταστουν τον εαυτό τους σε αυτή τη θέση.

----------


## Demi71

Γεια σου φίλη μου. Έχασα κι εγώ τη μαμά μου πρόσφατα από καρκίνο σε ηλικία 81 ετών . Υπέφερε πολύ δύο χρόνια κι εγώ μαζί της .... Μου λείπει παρά πολύ . Θα μου πείτε ήταν μεγάλη όμως δεν έχει καμία σημασία πίστεψε με ήταν και θα είναι η μαμά μου για όσο ζω . Αν θες στείλε μου ινμποξ . Να είσαι γερή να την θυμάσαι

----------


## Lil77

Γεια σου Dragonfly..και εγώ δυστυχώς από εκείνους που καταλαβαίνουν απόλυτα..έχασα και εγώ τον πατέρα και πολύ πρόσφατα τη μητέρα μου. Έφτασα στο σημείο να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι πλέον δεν θα είμαι το παιδί κανενός και ποτέ ξανά δεν θα έχω αυτή την γαλήνη και ζεστασιά που σου προσφέρουν οι γονείς..Τις λέξεις μαμά και μπαμπά τις λέω πλέον σε φωτογραφίες και μέσω σκέψης..πραγματικά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μας βλέπουν από εκεί ψηλά και κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσουμε να νιώσουμε χαρά..Δύναμη μόνο σου εύχομαι και να κάνεις ότι σε κάνει χαρούμενη γιατί νομίζω τους το χρωστάμε..

----------


## Civil

Εχασα τη μαμα μου ξαφνικά πριν απο 1 μηνα. Ηταν ότι πιο σταθερό ειχα στη ζωη μου. 10 μερες μετα γεννησα το μωρο μου. Δεν θελω να το βλέπω. Με πνίγει. Με πνίγει που δεν μπορω να βγω. Αλλα κ που να παω; στο σπιτι της μαμας μου ειναι χειρότερα. Δεν μπορω να σταματήσω να κλαιω. Πνιγομαι μεσα

----------


## Constantly curious

> Εχασα τη μαμα μου ξαφνικά πριν απο 1 μηνα. Ηταν ότι πιο σταθερό ειχα στη ζωη μου. 10 μερες μετα γεννησα το μωρο μου. Δεν θελω να το βλέπω. Με πνίγει. Με πνίγει που δεν μπορω να βγω. Αλλα κ που να παω; στο σπιτι της μαμας μου ειναι χειρότερα. Δεν μπορω να σταματήσω να κλαιω. Πνιγομαι μεσα


Λάβε βοήθεια ειδικού για το πένθος γιατί αυτή η απώλεια δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα στη ζωή. Ταυτόχρονα έγινες η ίδια μητέρα και το παιδάκι σου σε έχει απόλυτη ανάγκη. Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε ειδικό; δεν εννοώ ψυχιατρο.
Ίσως εν αρχή να το φροντιζει ο σύζυγος φυσικά γιατί κάποιες φορές είναι πάνω από ανθρώπινες ψυχικές δυνάμεις να πραττουμε το σωστό. Εύχομαι να λάβεις κάθε εφικτή βοήθεια για να αντιμετωπίσεις τον τεράστιο πόνο. Δεν τα γράφω επιτακτικα παρά μόνον συμβουλευτικα.

----------


## dragonfly1

Κάθε μέρα γίνεται όλο και χειρότερο. Αρχίζει και γκρεμίζεται το τοίχος άμυνας μέσα μου. Δεν έχω δείξει σε κανέναν τι πραγματικά νιώθω γιατί όλοι με έχουν για δυνατό άτομο και δεν μπορώ να δείξω αδυναμία. Όλοι φοβούνται να μου μιλήσουν γι αυτό το θέμα ενώ το μόνο που θέλω είναι να μιλάω γι αυτήν και το ποσό υπέροχος άνθρωπος ήταν...

----------


## Macgyver

Ζορικο , πολυ ζορικο ........δεν ειναι διολου ευκολο ....κι εγω σκεφτομαι οταν ' φυγει ' η μανα μου , θα φρικαρω .....

----------


## mairi

Καλησπερα.εχασα κ γω τη μαμα μου προν 20 μερες μεσα πραγματικα σε δευτερολεπτα.νιωθω σαν να περασαν απο πανω μου 10 χρονια..τα παιδια μου ουτε να τα βλεπω δε θελω κ ολοι λεν να παρω δυναμη απο αυτα..

----------


## dragonfly1

Αγάπη mairi η μόνη δύναμη που μπορεί να σου δώσει κάποιος είναι ο εαυτός σου και μόνο τότε θα μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις και τους άλλους. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να μάθεις να ζεις σε μια άλλη πραγματικότητα και να προσαρμοστείς σε αυτήν αλλά δεν έχουμε άλλη επιλογή. Δίδαξε στα παιδάκια σου τη σημασία της ζωής και του χρόνου που πρέπει να δίνουμε στους άλλους. Με μικρά βηματάκια θα αρχίσεις να παίρνεις δύναμη από εσένα και από τον τρόπο που θα κάνεις να νιώθουν οι άλλοι καλά.... Μπορείς να μου στείλεις ότι θες και προσωπικά

----------


## mairi

Ειναι πραγματικα τοσο δυσκολο..σημερα για δευτερολεπτα το ξεχασα..κ επιασα το κντ να παρω τηλ..νιωθω οτι δε θα γελασω ποτε ξανα..

----------


## george1520

Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου. Αν εχεις την ανάγκη να συζητήσεις με κάποιον για την μητέρα σου, να το κάνεις. Εξηγησε τους πως το εχεις ανάγκη. Καποτε μας βοηθάει να μιλήσουμε, να κλάψουμε μαζι με ένα άλλο άτομο..

----------


## george1520

> Ειναι πραγματικα τοσο δυσκολο..σημερα για δευτερολεπτα το ξεχασα..κ επιασα το κντ να παρω τηλ..νιωθω οτι δε θα γελασω ποτε ξανα..


Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου ... Ο χρόνος θα βοηθήσει να απαλύνει τον πόνο.. κλαψε, πενθησε και σιγα σιγά θα γίνεις δυνατή. Για σενα, για τα άτομα που ειναι δίπλα σου, για αυτήν!

----------


## Demi71

Γεια σου Μαίρη έχασα κι εγώ τη μαμά μου πρόσφατα.... Την αγαπούσα παρά πολύ ... Και την αγαπάω ,μου λείπει γιατί δεν έχω ουτε τον μπαμπά δυστυχώς. Έχω μόνο τα παιδάκια μου. Για μήνες έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο σε εκείνη ασυναίσθητα ,ξέρεις η δύναμη της συνήθειας .... Πάντα θα μου λείπει όσο ζω θα την θυμάμαι ελπίζοντας ότι ίσως κάποια στιγμή ξαναβρεθούμε. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα ,σιγά σιγά θα ανακαμψεις . Να είσαι δυνατή να την θυμασαι!

----------


## mairi

Ευχαριστω πολυ..προσπαθω πολυ αλλα τοση αγαπη δεν χωραει σε ανςμνησεις.να ειστε γεροι ολοι..ο καθε ενας μας εχει τον δρομο του..

----------


## dragonfly1

Σήμερα είναι η γιορτή μου... Μου λείπει τόσο πολύ... Μου λείπει η φωνή της, η αγκαλιά της , η ευχή της. Μου λείπει και πονάει τόσο πολύ. Γι ακόμη μια φορά δεν έχω τη δύναμη να το πω σε κανένα. Μέσα μου φωνάζω και δε με ακουει κανείς.

----------


## Civil

> Σήμερα είναι η γιορτή μου... Μου λείπει τόσο πολύ... Μου λείπει η φωνή της, η αγκαλιά της , η ευχή της. Μου λείπει και πονάει τόσο πολύ. Γι ακόμη μια φορά δεν έχω τη δύναμη να το πω σε κανένα. Μέσα μου φωνάζω και δε με ακουει κανείς.


Γεια σου dragonfly1. Εχασες τη μαμά σου λιγο πριν χασω τη δικη μου. Εγω νομιζω σταματησα εκεί. Επαθε εγκεφαλικό, τη βρηκαμε λιποθυμη, μετα απο λιγες ωρες εσβησε. Δεν καταλαβαινε. Κι ομως εγω της ειπα οτι την αγαπώ στο νοσοκομείο που πηγα για 2 λεπτα γιατι ημουν εγκυος στον 9ατο μηνα κ την ενιωσα να αναστεναζει. Τωρα μονο γιατί ρωταω γιατί δεν περίμενε εστω λιγες μερες να δει το μωρό; γιατι με αφησε τωρα που τη χρειάζομαι περισσότερο; απο που να παρω δυναμη; κλαιω συνέχεια κ δεν καταλαβαίνει κανείς ουτε ο αντρας μου που λέει τελειωσε το πενθος εχεις οικογένειά. Το μονο που θέλω ειναι η αγκαλιά της

----------


## mairi

Κ μενα τετοια μου λενε κ τρελενομαι.οσο φευγουν οι μερες γινεται χειροτερο..την εχασα τη μερα της γιορτης μου 2 ωρες μετα το παρτυ που μου ειχε ετοιμασει..βα χαιρεσαι το μωρακι σου

----------


## Civil

> Κ μενα τετοια μου λενε κ τρελενομαι.οσο φευγουν οι μερες γινεται χειροτερο..την εχασα τη μερα της γιορτης μου 2 ωρες μετα το παρτυ που μου ειχε ετοιμασει..βα χαιρεσαι το μωρακι σου


Ευχαριστώ. Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να νιωσω καμια χαρα. Απο την αλλη εύχομαι το μωρο μου να ειναι τοσο τυχερο οσο εγω και να σταθω διπλα του βραχος οπως η μαμα μου σε μενα. Αλλιως τα περιμενα κι αλλιως ηρθαν. Λυπαμαι για τη μαμα σου. Και αντε να ξανα γιορτασεις τωρα.

----------


## mairi

Πραγματικα πως φευγουν οι.ανθρωποι εντελως ξαφνικα μεσα σε λεπτα;ειναι αδιανοητο το τοσο ξαφνικο..δεν υπαρχουν λογια..δεν ηερω κ γω πως θα την βγαλω καθαρη..καναμε τοσα ονειρα..

----------


## Bibian

Τι πονο εχει η ζωή

----------


## Bibian

Να μιλησω κ εγώ για τη δική μου απώλεια...μια απώλεια συμβολική.Γέννησα το μωράκι μου μετά από μία πάρα πολύ δύσκολη εγκυμοσύνη.Δύο μήνες μετά-έτσι ξαφνικά διαγνώστηκε η μαμά μου με μία σπάνια εκφυλιστική νόσο την οποία πυροδότησε μία λοίμωξη.Στο παρελθόν πάλεψε κ με τον καρκίνο.Η μαμά μου είναι εν ζωή αλλά...δεν είναι πλέον η μαμά μου.Δεν μπορεί να περπατήσει,έχει βαριά άνοια,κλαίει,φοράει πάνα,έχει εμμονές.Κ κάθε μέρα η κατρακύλα πιο εμφανής.Εγώ διαλυμένη.Αύριο θα με αναγνωρίζει άραγε;Κάποιοι με κατακρίνουν που την πενθώ...Κ όμως...πού είναι η μαμά μου;Ελάχιστα αναγνωρίζω πλέον από εκείνη.Κ ο θυμός,ο πόνος τεράστιος.Γιατί να μην μπορέσει να χαρεί το εγγόνι της που επιθυμούσε τόσο πολύ;;;Περνάω δύσκολα....Έλεγα πως τώρα θα έστρωνε η ζωή μου.Έχω ζήσει πολλές απώλειες..έχασα τον πατέρα μου χρόνια πριν πολύ νέο+ άλλες απώλειες νέων συγγενών.

----------


## Civil

[QUOTE=Bibian;1063967]Να μιλησω κ εγώ για τη δική μου απώλεια..

Πραγματικά δεν ξερω αν ειναι χειρότερο αυτο που περνας εσυ ή εγω που εχασα τη μαμα μου σε λιγες ωρες. Επισης κι εγω εχω χασει το μπαμπά μου απο χρόνια. Εχω 2 μωρα κ δεν εχω χαρει κανενα. Στο πρώτο οταν ηταν 20 ημερων κ ενω ειχα ηδη καταθλιψη - εκλεγα ολη μερα, η μαμα μου ειχε τροχαιο και παραλιγο να πεθανει, ξαναειδε το μωρο 5 μηνων, το 2ο δεν το προλαβε καθολου. Την εχω κλαψει 2 φορες τη μαμά μου. Απλα την 1η ξαναηρθε κ πηρα τα πανω μου. Τωρα τιποτα. Απο την αλλη ξερω οτι δεν ταλαιπωρηθηκε. Αλλα μου λείπει πολυ κ νιωθω σαν να με τιμωρει καποιος να μην χαίρομαι

----------


## Bibian

[QUOTE=Civil;1064318]


> Να μιλησω κ εγώ για τη δική μου απώλεια..
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν ξερω αν ειναι χειρότερο αυτο που περνας εσυ ή εγω που εχασα τη μαμα μου σε λιγες ωρες. Επισης κι εγω εχω χασει το μπαμπά μου απο χρόνια. Εχω 2 μωρα κ δεν εχω χαρει κανενα. Στο πρώτο οταν ηταν 20 ημερων κ ενω ειχα ηδη καταθλιψη - εκλεγα ολη μερα, η μαμα μου ειχε τροχαιο και παραλιγο να πεθανει, ξαναειδε το μωρο 5 μηνων, το 2ο δεν το προλαβε καθολου. Την εχω κλαψει 2 φορες τη μαμά μου. Απλα την 1η ξαναηρθε κ πηρα τα πανω μου. Τωρα τιποτα. Απο την αλλη ξερω οτι δεν ταλαιπωρηθηκε. Αλλα μου λείπει πολυ κ νιωθω σαν να με τιμωρει καποιος να μην χαίρομαι


Λυπάμαι πολύ για όσα σου έχουν συμβεί...Κ τα δύο είναι εξίσου άσχημα.Τελικά πολλά κοινά έχουν οι ζωές μας.Εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι να βιώνεις κάτι τέτοιο κ να έχεις μωρό.Κάτι σαν τιμωρία

----------


## mairi

Πως ειστε;τρελενομαι καθε μερα ειναι χειροτερη..

----------


## Civil

Εγω ειμαι καθε μερα κ χειρότερα. Περναω εξω απο το σπιτι της μαμας μου υποχρεωτικά και το βλέπω αδειο κ τρελαίνομαι. Το μωρό το προσεχω υποχρεωτικα αλλα δεν εχω διαθεση να παιξω στο ελάχιστο μαζι του. Μιλησα κ με ψυχολόγο αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι με βοήθησε. Το σωστο το ξερω πιο ειναι. Ειμαι μαμα. Αλλά θελω τη μαμα μου, μου λείπει απίστευτα

----------


## tzimani

Από εμένα μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά σε όσους πενθούν. Επειδη αντιλαμβάνομαι πως όλοι αργά ή γρήγορα θα το βιώσουμε, εύχομαι κουράγιο σε κάθε έναν/μία ξεχωριστά. Δεν ξέρω πώς την παλεύετε, σας θαυμάζω αλλά ταυτόχρονα συμπάσχω. Όποιος το διαβάζει να ξέρει ότι υπάρχει έστω ένας που του στέλνει από μακριά την αγάπη και αισιοδοξία του!

----------


## mairi

Κ γω τα ιδια..απλη επιβιωση..αλλαξε ψυχολογο δεν τσιριαζουν ολοι..ευχαριστουμε για την.συμπαρασταση..αχ ρε μαμα..

----------


## Annita

Καλησπέρα,

Να σας πω και γω τη δίκη μου ιστορία..εμένα η ζωή μου άλλαξε πριν ένα μήνα..
Ξαφνικά σε ένα τροχαίο σκοτώθηκε η μητέρα μου...ούτε οδηγούσε ούτε έφταιγε... ήταν απλά στο λάθος μέρος την λάθος ώρα...
Ζω στο εξωτερικό όποτε δεν πρόλαβα ούτε να την χαιρετησω.. είμαι σχεδόν 8 μηνών έγκυος. Φοβάμαι ότι η ψυχολογία μου θα επηρεάσει το παιδι... επίσης αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω ότι δεν έχω όρεξη να ασχοληθώ με τίποτα και με κανέναν, ποσό μάλλον με ένα νεογέννητο που θα θέλει την πλήρη προσοχή μου..
Είμαι να σκάσω...δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω όλο αυτό...έχω αρχίσει ήδη συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο, αλλά το μυαλό μου έχει κολλήσει στα πως και στα γιατί...

----------


## mairi

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Να σας πω και γω τη δίκη μου ιστορία..εμένα η ζωή μου άλλαξε πριν ένα μήνα..
> Ξαφνικά σε ένα τροχαίο σκοτώθηκε η μητέρα μου...ούτε οδηγούσε ούτε έφταιγε... ήταν απλά στο λάθος μέρος την λάθος ώρα...
> Ζω στο εξωτερικό όποτε δεν πρόλαβα ούτε να την χαιρετησω.. είμαι σχεδόν 8 μηνών έγκυος. Φοβάμαι ότι η ψυχολογία μου θα επηρεάσει το παιδι... επίσης αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω ότι δεν έχω όρεξη να ασχοληθώ με τίποτα και με κανέναν, ποσό μάλλον με ένα νεογέννητο που θα θέλει την πλήρη προσοχή μου..
> Είμαι να σκάσω...δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω όλο αυτό...έχω αρχίσει ήδη συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο, αλλά το μυαλό μου έχει κολλήσει στα πως και στα γιατί...


 Αχ κοριτσι μου..τι να σου πω..ποια λογια χωρουν σε τετοια κατασταση.στειλε μου μβμ οποτε θελεις

----------


## Civil

Ο πόνος δεν περνάει. Απλα προσπαθω να μην το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Καθε βραδυ προσεύχομαι να ονειρευτω τη μαμα μου. Οτι γίνεται σκέφτομαι να την πάρω τηλέφωνο. Κ αμεσως θυμάμαι πως εφυγε. Annita δεν ξέρω αν το μωρό επηρεάζεται. Εγω το δικο μου το εχω σχεδον παρατημένο στην πεθερα μου. Εχω τυψεις αλλά οποτε το εχω ειδικα μονη μου κλαιω ασταμάτητα. Κ δεν ξερω τι ειναι προτιμότερο.

----------


## peter

Kαλο θα ταν οσοι χασαν γονιο πανω απο 70 να μην γραφουν καν εδω...

----------


## Bibian

> Kαλο θα ταν οσοι χασαν γονιο πανω απο 70 να μην γραφουν καν εδω...


 Δεν ανηκω σε αυτη την κατηγορια..αλλα η απωλεια δεν εχει ηλικια peter

----------


## mairi

Κανεις λαθος αγαπητε μου peter.η μαμα μου ηταν πανω απο 70 κ αυτο σημαινει τι;ηταν μανα κ πατερας μαζι.αδερφη φιλη κ στηριγμα κ εφυγε ξαφνικα μεσα σε 2 λεπτα μονη της χωρις κανεναν κιντα της που τοσο το φοβοταν..εγω ξερω τι βιωνω κ ο πονος μου πιστεψε με ειναι αβασταχτος ακιμη κ 3 μηνες μετα.

----------


## peter

> Κανεις λαθος αγαπητε μου peter.η μαμα μου ηταν πανω απο 70 κ αυτο σημαινει τι;ηταν μανα κ πατερας μαζι.αδερφη φιλη κ στηριγμα κ εφυγε ξαφνικα μεσα σε 2 λεπτα μονη της χωρις κανεναν κιντα της που τοσο το φοβοταν..εγω ξερω τι βιωνω κ ο πονος μου πιστεψε με ειναι αβασταχτος ακιμη κ 3 μηνες μετα.



Εμενα εφυγε στα 53!!! Ακουω 70 κ λεω τι τυχη!!! Μακαρι να φτανε κ η δικη μου τοσο... Η αδερφη μου ειναι ακομα ανηλικη... 70+ κ χωρις να βασανιστει??? Μεγαλη τυχη !!! Εμενα 53 κ βασανιζοταν απ τα 49...

----------


## Demi71

> Εμενα εφυγε στα 53!!! Ακουω 70 κ λεω τι τυχη!!! Μακαρι να φτανε κ η δικη μου τοσο... Η αδερφη μου ειναι ακομα ανηλικη... 70+ κ χωρις να βασανιστει??? Μεγαλη τυχη !!! Εμενα 53 κ βασανιζοταν απ τα 49...


Peter δεν εχει σημασια η ηλικια οταν μιλαμε για γονεις . Κι εμενα η μανούλα μου ήταν πανω απο εβδομηντα και δυο χρονια υπεφερε απο καρκινο στο τελικο σταδιο. Ματωνε η ψυχη μου να την βλεπω να ποναει τοσοοοο . Για μενα σταθηκε παληκάρι και στο πόνο και σε οοολα !!!!!!!!! Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για τη μητερα σου αλήθεια , μακαρι να γινοταν κατι να ερχοταν παλι πισω και στη μικρη που τη χρειάζεται . Κουράγιο φίλε μου , Να ειστε δυνατοί και να την θυμάστε πάντα ..............

----------


## mairi

Καταλαβαινω πως το λες peter..μα πιστεψε με νιωθω ακριβως τον ιδιο πονο..να εισαι γερος κ δυνατος να σρηριξεις την αδερφη σου..μεγαλη κ παντοτινη η απωλεια της ΜΑΝΑΣ

----------


## Vasodr

Να είσαι γερή να τη θυμάσαι. Γνωρίζω καλά απο απώλειες κ ένα πράγμα έχω μάθει. Οσο βουνο κ αν σου φαίνεται όλο αυτό που περνάς να θυμάσαι ότι όλα περνάνε. Η απώλεια θα παραμέινει απώλεια, αυτό δεν αλλάζει, αλλα με το χρόνο μαλακώνει ο πόνος

----------


## NaYa

Έχασα τη μητέρα μου πριν από 7μιση χρόνια.Τετοιες μέρες γιορτινες μου λείπει περισσότερο.Την έχασα 58 ετών,ενώ είχα ήδη 2 μηνών την πρώτη μου κόρη.Αν και δε θεωρούσα ποτέ ότι ήμασταν τόσο δεμένες,ακόμα κ τώρα ζω μια άλλη ζωή.Αυτη που ζούσα όταν ζούσε και όλα φιλτραρονταν από αυτή,και αυτή που ζω χωρίς αυτή και όλα τα φιλτράρω εγώ για τις κόρες μου.Νομιζω ότι ο θάνατος της ,ήταν και η αιτία της διαταραχής μου που ξεκίνησε από τότε και παλεύω καθημερινώς (άγχος κ κατάθλιψη)

----------


## Annita

> Έχασα τη μητέρα μου πριν από 7μιση χρόνια.Τετοιες μέρες γιορτινες μου λείπει περισσότερο.Την έχασα 58 ετών,ενώ είχα ήδη 2 μηνών την πρώτη μου κόρη.Αν και δε θεωρούσα ποτέ ότι ήμασταν τόσο δεμένες,ακόμα κ τώρα ζω μια άλλη ζωή.Αυτη που ζούσα όταν ζούσε και όλα φιλτραρονταν από αυτή,και αυτή που ζω χωρίς αυτή και όλα τα φιλτράρω εγώ για τις κόρες μου.Νομιζω ότι ο θάνατος της ,ήταν και η αιτία της διαταραχής μου που ξεκίνησε από τότε και παλεύω καθημερινώς (άγχος κ κατάθλιψη)


Ποσό σε καταλαβαίνω...αισθάνομαι ακριβώς το ίδιο.. όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, εμένα η μητέρα μου έφυγε ξαφνικά τον Αύγουστο από τροχαίο και πριν από ένα μήνα γεννήθηκε η κόρη μου. Στην παρούσα φάση είμαι στο ξεκίνημα της άλλης ζωής και είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο...εννοείται επισκέπτομαι ψυχολόγο για βοήθεια...

----------


## NaYa

> Ποσό σε καταλαβαίνω...αισθάνομαι ακριβώς το ίδιο.. όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, εμένα η μητέρα μου έφυγε ξαφνικά τον Αύγουστο από τροχαίο και πριν από ένα μήνα γεννήθηκε η κόρη μου. Στην παρούσα φάση είμαι στο ξεκίνημα της άλλης ζωής και είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο...εννοείται επισκέπτομαι ψυχολόγο για βοήθεια...


Καλά κάνεις.Να σε βοηθήσει να βρεις τα πατήματα σου και να διαχειριστείς καλύτερα τη ζωή σου.Ο χρόνος βοηθάει σίγουρα,αργά και σταθερά.Δεν έχω συμβουλές, μόνο συνήθεια και κατανόηση ότι η αγάπη αλλάζει μορφή.Να είσαι καλα

----------


## eleniz

> Πως μπορείς να αποχαιρετήσεις τον άνθρωπο που σε έφερε στη ζωή; Πως μπορείς να μην ξανά φωνάξεις μαμά....;Την πρώτη μου λέξη... μαμά..Πως θα συνεχίσω χωρίς να με αγκαλιάσεις ξανά; Να μου δώσεις τις συμβουλές σου να μου πεις πόσο με αγαπάς και πόσο όμορφη είμαι; Ξαφνικά έτσι ξαφνικά έφυγες μέσα στα χέρια μου ένα πρωί στο νοσοκομείο μετά από 2 μέρες σε κώμα ξύπνησες, άνοιξες τα ματάκια σου και με είδες και γω χάρηκα και μου κράτησες το χέρι... Είχα την ελπίδα μέσα μου ότι θα σε ακούσω να με φωνάζεις πάλι "κορίτσι μου" όπως με έλεγες από μικρή. Ξαφνικά όλα μαύρισαν και σταμάτησε να χτυπάει η καρδούλα σου. Έτσι ξαφνικά μου άφησες και το χέρι... Τώρα ζω σε έναν άλλο κόσμο πολύ διαφορετικό μια άλλη πραγματικότητα που δεν είχα φανταστεί. Δεν είσαι πλέον εδώ και γω δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Κάθε μέρα κοιμάμαι και βλέπω τη στιγμή που άνοιξες τα μάτια σου περιμένοντας να σηκωθείς. Δε θα περάσει ποτέ αυτή η απώλεια μέσα μου, η απώλεια της μαμάς. Ο άνθρωπος που μας αγαπάει πριν καν γεννηθουμε. Ο άνθρωπος που δίνει τη ζωή του για εμάς. Τώρα εγώ μέσα σε μια άλλη ζωή σε άλλη πραγματικότητα θα πρέπει να σηκώνω ξανά. Με τρομάζουν όλα πλέον και φοβάμαι για πρώτη φορά τόσο πολύ. Κάθε μέρα μπαίνω στο σπίτι και περιμένω. Περιμένω να σε δω ακόμη. Έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες μόνο. Μου έλεγε πάντα ότι είμαι ο βράχος της οικογένειας πόσες φορές και να πέσω πάντα θα σηκώνομαι. Πότε δεν πρόλαβα να σου πω πως εσύ μου έμαθες να είμαι δυνατή... Πως γίνεται να αποχαιρετήσεις τον άνθρωπο που σε έφερε στη ζωή...


Σε νιώθω, όταν χάνεις τον/τους γονείς σου είναι σα να παύεις πια να είσαι παιδί, αισθάνεσαι πως χάνεις το καταφύγιο σου. Έχασα τη μητέρα μου όταν ήμουν 16 και προσπάθησα να καταπνιξω τα συναισθήματα μου για να μην φανώ αδύναμη. Το πένθος είναι μια απόλυτα φυσιολογική διαδικασία μέσα από την οποία θα βγεις πιο δυνατή. Μην καταπνίξεις ποτέ αυτά που αισθάνεσαι. Όσο γι αυτά που δεν πρόλαβες να της πεις, μην ανησυχείς, πιστεύω πως τα ήξερε, όπως ξέρει πως μπορείς να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου. 
Η αγάπη δεν πεθαίνει ποτέ, και φαίνεται πως και την αγαπούσες και σε αγαπούσε πολύ ❤️

----------


## mairi

Αχ μανα..η πρωτη κ η τελευταια μου λεξη καθε μερα..περναν οι μερες..μονο αυτο...

----------


## dragonfly1

Έξω είναι νύχτα και το σκοτάδι με τυφλώνει.... Πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο πόνος και πόσο μπορεί να σε αλλάξει; είναι φυσιολογικό; Σχεδόν 2 χρόνια μετά ο πόνος μεγαλώνει γιατί; ακόμα περιμένω την αγκαλιά της.... Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές και τις εμπειρίες που μοιραστηκατε μαζί....

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

12-9-2017...η καταραμενη μερα που η μανα μου επαθε εγκεφαλικο.Σημερα ειναι κατακοιτη με ημιπληγια και βαρυτατη ανοια...ουρλιαζει συνεχεια και δεν συνεργαζεται.Δεν μπορω να τη βοηθησω.Απλα την βλεπω να υποφερει.Τελικα δεν ξερω τι ειναι χειροτερο ,η απωλεια η να βλεπεις καθε μερα τον ανθρωπο σου να λιωνει και να μην μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα;;;Η ζωη μου εχει παρει την κατρακυλα απο κεινη τη μερα.Πληρης καταστροφη.

----------


## el.gre

δεν ξερω τι να πω μονο να σας δινει ο θεος δυναμη.Δυστυχως ειμαστε ολοι καταδικασμενοι να πεθανουμε μια μερα κανεις δεν το γλιτωνει αλλοι θα μας λειψουν και σε αλλους θα λειψουμε.δυστυχως.τουλαχισ τον να μην υποφερουν.κι εγω θα θελα μια μερα να φυγω ξαφνικα να μην ταλαιπωρηθω ουτε να ταλαιπωρησω τους αλλους

----------


## Bibian

Μια από τα ίδια Μάνο... και να αναρωτιέσαι είναι ζωή αυτή;Έχει κανένα νόημα;Δεν ξέρω πια.. Κάπως έτσι είναι κ η δική μου μάνα.. Και ενώ έχασα τον πατέρα μου μια κ έξω κ ήταν πολύ επίπονο... Τουτο είναι μεγαλυτερος Γολγοθάς.. Λες γιατί τέτοια τιμωρία στη Δύση της ζωής τους;Γιατί;;;Ένα γιατί χωρίς απάντηση...

----------

